# Sheba-A Marvelous Gift



## Baymule

I was contacted by a person wishing to remain anonymous, with an offer of an Anatolian puppy. As I read the generous offer to BJ, we both burst into tears. Because of Sentry’s hip dysplasia and surgery and our decision not to put him through another surgery, this person felt bad for us. Needless to say, we are totally blown away by this. 

So, Sheba has entered our lives, as of today. She is 11 weeks old, fawn color with a blue mask. She comes from older, mature parents, working dogs with no bad hips. 

On the way home, Sheba sat in the floor for about a minute before crawling into my lap and snuggling down. She cried a few times, then settled right down. 




Welcome home Sheba. 





She hesitated a moment, looking around, then came in the house. I offered her food and water, she nibbled a few bites and got a drink. 

Sheba laid down at BJ’s feet after getting ear rubs. 





Then she came to me and laid at my feet. 





It’s been a long day, especially for a little puppy who traveled twice as far as we did. We all took a nap. 

She has met Sentry, Trip and Carson. They were eager to sniff and check her out. She was a little cowed, but that was to be expected from a little girl with 3 big drooling dogs crowding around her. 

I went outside to do chores, BJ went out on the porch and Sheba went on alert at this man on the porch! She barked a deep serious bark at him! He was delighted at her bravery. 

She puddled the floor the minute I turned my back. I firmly said no no no no and she started crying. I hustled her outside as she peed the rest on the porch. LOL LOL I walked her around praising her, I don’t think house breaking will be a problem, I just need to stay on top of this. Here we go! 

We are so grateful for Sheba. Paris is 12 years old, so we got Sentry to train and ease into the pack. We hope Paris has a long life, but reality is that every day is numbered. Then the terrible discovery of Sentry’s hip dysplasia, the following surgery and now the weak leg that dangles. Without a good leg to stand on, another surgery is out of the question. When the other hip blows out, a hard decision will be made. Having Sheba means so much to us, words are just not enough. We are Blessed.


----------



## Simpleterrier

That's great


----------



## Simpleterrier

I think she looks like a Claudia


----------



## Baymule

My husband named her Sheba before we even laid eyes on her.


----------



## D and L Meadows

Aww! That’s so nice.  She’s adorable!! Marvelous gift indeed! 😍


----------



## Simpleterrier

Not bad some times the names come before the animals. If I woulda breed my Airedale I would have given u a real dog.


----------



## thistlebloom

Congratulations Bay and BJ! What a generous gift that was, somebody loves you for sure. She's going to be such an asset to your farm. 😍


----------



## CntryBoy777

How precious!!!.........I bet she matures into a valued asset at your place....she has really nice eyes and will be a very smart companion.....can't wait to watch her develop........


----------



## farmerjan

So very wonderful.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba displayed her dominant tendencies last night. Carson and Sentry were in the house and she barked at them, demanding that they play with her. Already trying to be the boss dog. Then she saw her reflection in the glass on the TV fake fireplace console and barked at herself. I took her outside every 30 minutes and finally she squatted and peed, I praised her. At 10:30 we went out and she peed twice more. She cried a little when we went to bed, but we told to hush and she did. We are so impressed with her, never on a leash, first night away from her mommy and littermates, I really thought she would cry all night.  Since we don't want puppy potty and puppy chewed up things overnight, she is in a large dog crate or kennel. Out to potty first thing this morning, then back in for breakfast and water, back out to potty, back in to play with Sentry, back out to potty, this is now my life. LOL

Sentry is very needy, he is concerned about this upstart displacing him. He needs reassurance that he is still Momma's Baby. Haha. He pricks up his ears, wrinkles up his face in deep thought, trying to figure out this new arrival. I think they will soon be good friends.


----------



## Beekissed

Bay, I'm so tickled about this!!!  She's a beauty!   I praise God for the kindness of others and for His provision for you!   Can't wait to continue reading her story as it sounds like she will be living a good one.   

I'm so very glad you were gifted another Anatolian!    They have a special kind of intuitive intelligence, I have found.


----------



## promiseacres

this is awesome!!


----------



## Baymule

We butchered chickens today. I tethered Sheba to a gate in the shade, near us but not in the way. The sun got on her and she barked at me! I was watching to see what she would do and she did not disappoint. Barking orders at me! LOL LOL This dog has a mind of her own and knows how to use it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like she's going to be a bossy lil thing, lol!  No doubt you and she will make a great team!


----------



## Bruce

Super fantastic!!!


----------



## Baymule

Sheba went with me to do chores. Ewenique tried to butt Sheba through the cow panel. 






Chicken chasing 101
First climb to a higher spot to get a better look at intended victim.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no she didn't!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well....when ya checking out a bird...best to get a "birds-eye-view" of the sitchiation.....   .....she is absorbing and collecting data....I can hear her brain "working" from over here on the otherside of the pond....


----------



## Baymule

She is starting to want to play. She bounced around Sentry this evening barking. When he moved toward her, she yelped and hid behind my legs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bet she doesn't 6mnths from now....just like Gabbie....she'll be between ya and Any threat.....if ya have a mean rooster, she'll have your "back"....


----------



## Baymule

On our way home with her, we stopped at a taqueria for something to eat. I placed my order and walked back towards the car. A group of men came up and she barked at them. She already has my back!


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> On our way home with her, we stopped at a taqueria for something to eat. I placed my order and walked back towards the car. A group of men came up and she barked at them. She already has my back!



I LOVE that!   These Anatolians are some kind of dogs!   How's she doing riding in the car?


----------



## Baymule

Beekissed said:


> I LOVE that!   These Anatolians are some kind of dogs!   How's she doing riding in the car?


she stayed in my lap the whole ride. Today I picked her up and put her on the seat of the mule. Then I started it, it scared her. I talked to her and kept one arm around her and drove it to the house. She trusted me, scared, but she trusted me.


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> she stayed in my lap the whole ride. Today I picked her up and put her on the seat of the mule. Then I started it, it scared her. I talked to her and kept one arm around her and drove it to the house. She trusted me, scared, but she trusted me.



These Anatolians are very athletic dogs and love to be up on something high, so I keep trying to get Blue to jump on the 4 wheeler with me but he just won't.   He loves to run alongside and travel around the place with me but won't ride.   Doesn't like riding in a car, much like Ben.  

I love it that your girl doesn't mind riding along.


----------



## Baymule

4:52 AM .......... puppy whines, quickly escalating to “come here NOW” puppy barks. BJ, “I think your dog needs to go outside”. I quickly got dressed and took Sheba outside. There was the first relieve the pressure squat, then socializing with Carson, Sentry and Trip. Circling and sniffing in a distracted—is that a leaf? —puppy manner, finally a long squat followed by the boys carefully sniffing, then peeing on her pee. LOL More distracted puppy wandering before finding that just right spot to mark with puppy poop. Lots of praise, Sentry’s wrinkled deep in thought face sniffing on Sheba, and she was ready to go back in. Water, crunchy kibble, “oooooing” at us, making us laugh. Whining when I had the audacity to go to the bathroom, leaving her line of sight. She has walked around taste testing end tables, AAHHNNTT! Tasting recliners, AAHHNNTT! Rolling innocent eyes, going to dog towel and chewing that. Ok, you can do that. Good morning all!


----------



## Baymule

Been outside—check. 
Potty—check
Pooped—check
Ate kibble—check
Drank water—check
Played—check
Nap time—check


----------



## Beekissed

What a lucky pup!!!  That last pic says it all....pure bliss!  You're a good pup mama, Bay, getting up early to let a dog out.  

 Mine of a little younger age is out in the cool, damp morning after being out in the open all night with Blue....though, when I checked in the middle of the night, she was lying with the sheep and Blue was all by himself.   By early this morning, though, they were snuggled together.  

Right now she's stretched out like a dead dog on a lovely bed of hay, tired from wooling Blue around all morning.    

It's a dog's life, ain't it?  Eat, pee, poop, play, sleep.   We should be so blessed!


----------



## Mini Horses

What a beautiful gift!!  And she's gonna be a big one.


----------



## Baymule

We took Sheba to Tractor Supply this morning. She whined a little in the truck, she was in my lap, but did ok. Two ladies went gaga over her when we walked in, I thanked them for helping me to socialize her. They both petted and talked to Sheba. We got her a rope toy, a pig ear and a 10' cable-since she is chewing the leash. We bought 6 golden sex link chicks for our friend and neighbor Robert. Sheba was better on the ride home. 

When I was feeding this morning, Sheba started chasing Joy Chicken. NO! and I lobbed a 1 gallon plastic chicken water jug at her. She barely noticed. This did not faze Joy Chicken, she is not afraid and ran just fast enough to stay ahead of Sheba. Around the chicken scoop she went with Sheba in hot pursuit. I waited with chicken water jug in hand. As they ran past, I threw the jug, yelling at Sheba. It hit her right in the butt. This time she yelped, cried, and ran to the sheep lot fence. Ewenique promptly tried to but her through the fence. Sheba high tailed it out of there and ran to the corner by the gate, bewildered by getting water jug bombed and ewe butted. She ignored Joy Chicken after that, but there is always tomorrow.........


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL - reminds me of the time when Cowboy was a baby and chased a chicken.  He ran right past a mama goat who took that opportunity  to roll him across the pen.  I didn't have to do a thing - the goat punished him for me!


----------



## Baymule

That's so funny, did you give that goat a treat?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol okay to funny i threw shoes at stella for acting like a butt. No water jufmgs handy. Lol she took a baby bunny this morning not sure how she got it but I ran out billowing like the crazy i am and she runs for covet leaves the bunny and hides for the next hour or so. Bunny so far alive so yay. I hope she a learns faster then stella....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> That's so funny, did you give that goat a treat?


I should have, lol.  Funny - he never hurt a chicken.  I had a Faverolle hen who loved Cowboy - she'd walk right between his front legs when he was laying down.  Occasionally he'd pick her up and carry her around - very gently.  I'd yell at him and he'd drop her and look at me like "what?"  "What?"  " I didn't do nuttin!"  But, she always came back to him....


----------



## Baymule

Sentry absolutely adores Sheba. He follows her around when she’s outside and plays with her in the house. She loves him right back and loves chewing on him. Nothing like a fun game of Bite Face. 










She climbs up in BJ’s lap. Nothing spoiled about this pup!


----------



## farmerjan

The look on her face in BJ's lap is just ....too cute


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh, I wonder how long she'll fit in his lap?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> BJ, “I think your dog needs to go outside”
> 
> 
> 
> Baymule said:
> 
> 
> 
> She climbs up in BJ’s lap. Nothing spoiled about this pup!
Click to expand...

SURE, at 4 AM she is YOUR dog but later on he's happy to spend time with her


----------



## Baymule

Actually HE took her out at 4 AM this morning.  



frustratedearthmother said:


> Ahhhhh, I wonder how long she'll fit in his lap?


Carson sat in our laps and would get in my recliner. He was so cute. Then one day he jumped in my recliner and it flipped over backwards with him. He stopped jumping in my recliner after that...….


----------



## Bruce

Oh, I misunderstood who was saying “I think your dog needs to go outside”. I ASSUMED it was you since you gave so many details about the subsequent events.


----------



## Baymule

I went to the kitchen and came back to this.


----------



## Simpleterrier

She looks annoyed u didn't bring her a snack


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> I went to the kitchen and came back to this.
> 
> View attachment 74079


She's beautiful!!!!  And going to be one HUGE dog one day....she won't fit in that chair then.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay....just gotta ask........how is Paris taking to Sheba?....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Okay....just gotta ask........how is Paris taking to Sheba?....



Already tried to rip her head off through a cow panel. Sheba yelped and jumped back.


----------



## Farmingnflowers

Thats so sweet!!!!!  Soooo cute!


----------



## JimLad

Wow!
Look at the size of those paws.


----------



## Bruce

Apparently you forgot to say "Save seat" when you got up. How long before the chair was available again?


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> Already tried to rip her head off through a cow panel. Sheba yelped and jumped back.



Charlie was so bold as to run over and put her face into Ben's feed pan....and I just waited for the fireworks.   It took all of maybe 20 seconds before he exploded on her face and she ran screaming back to her own place.   The look on her face said, "Whoa!!!! Who peed in HIS dogfood????"


----------



## Baymule

Sentry is over the moon over Sheba. Last night I took her out for the late night potty walk. Trip, Carson and Sentry were napping in the soft sand. Carson and Sentry both greeted Sheba and played a little with her. This emboldened her, with a yip-yip she pounced on Trip. He awakened, turned and snapped, snarling at her. She screamed in terror, Sentry rushed to her rescue, first sniffing her to see if she was ok, then snarling at Trip. OH NO HE DIDN’T!!!! Trip snarled back and the fight was on. I waded into the melee yelling at both of them, Sheba in tow on the leash, screaming because I dragged her to a dogfight. Carson wisely ran away to a safe distance and Paris barked from her pasture. Trip and Sentry backed down, I grabbed both by the scruff and told them, I AM THE ALPHA DOG. Then I petted all the dogs, Sheba stopped wailing, Sentry at her side. Trip smiled and trotted off on patrol and Carson, seeing that it was now safe, came in for his share of attention, bringing me a stick he refused to let me have. Dog Drama.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like Sheba has her own personal body guard!  Yay Sentry!


----------



## Ridgetop

I am sooo happy for you!  Paris is old and bitchy!     Females are less likely to put up with puppy antics and new puppies than males are.  Bubba and Angel are super tight, while Rika sort of sneers at both of them except when she wants to play.  On the other hand, Rika has taught  Angel a lot about guardianship of the flock.  Angel has a lot of respect for Rika, but often treats Bubba like a playmate. 

You need to *listen *to your dogs BAY! Sheba was trying too tell you not to jump into the middle of a dogfight! 

Sheba has already learned ho to protect your recliner!  She will be right on top of sheep guardianship 101 in no time.   Another good long distance training tool (and lots of fun) is a loaded long distance water gun.  I think they are called Super Shooters.  Another one is a bunch of nuts or ball bearings in a sealed can - a soda can sealed with duct tape works - that you can toss at the dog.  the loud noise frightens the puppy.  I like the water cannon though.  There is nothing like a loaded weapon to make you feel like a real woman!  Of course, there is the chance of an "accidental discharge" at BJ. 

Sheba sounds like she will be a perfect fit with you and your other dogs.  It won't be long before she may be protecting Sentry!  So happy you have her!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday we worked the ewes, running them through the chute and taking fecal samples. Sheba found her Queenly throne where she could rule over all the going’s on.


----------



## Beekissed

She so beautiful!  And seems like such a confident dog, already comfortable in her new home and new pack/flock.  

She's going to be HUGE, isn't she?


----------



## Ridgetop

Clever girl - high enough to see everything and not get trampled!


----------



## Baymule

Our daughter and the girls came for the weekend. Friends of hers twin girls were graduating and DD was invited. We certainly enjoyed our weekend with them. Sheba didn’t know what to make of little people to start with, but soon warmed up to them.


----------



## Mini Horses

That's sure a lapful!!!


----------



## farmerjan

How are they liking the new house and neighborhood and all?  Getting settled into things there?  Hope all is well.... but somehow I see them back closer to you guys in the future.


----------



## Baymule

They are liking their new house, DD had an interview at Odessa college Thursday. DSIL likes his job. They are looking at this like an adventure.


----------



## farmerjan

So glad that they are settling in and liking it there so far.   It really makes a difference.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I have always been on an adventure when I'd go thru that patch over there....even spent a nite a couple of times there..... 🤣 ...those girls sure have grown.....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Sheba didn’t know what to make of little people to start with, but soon warmed up to them.


Looks like you needed your legs up to make enough lap for all three!


----------



## Baymule

Today Sheba and Sentry spent most of the day in a pen with a ram lamb. They both just chilled all day. The ram lamb is not aggressive, so it was a good experience for her. The ewes want to butt her and it scares her, so that can wait until she grows up a little more. She spends a good deal of the day next to the sheep and she lays next to the wire when she is not playing with the other dogs. 

Yesterday we heard her bark the alarm for the first time with the "boys" Carson, Trip and Sentry. They tear off to the front fence barking at danger, be it trucks, kids on bicycles, a dog or whatever, and she runs the opposite way. Yesterday she didn't run away, didn't run towards the danger, but stood her ground and barked. 

Trip will come from the side pasture where he is with the sheep, jumping 3 fences and a cow panel, to run to the front fence and bark at "danger". If he gets hot, he jumps out and comes to the house. LOL LOL I got a feeling that Sheba will pick up on this and do the same someday.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....they learn much quicker when there are leaders to follow.....


----------



## Baymule

This morning a neighbor was taking a walk and Sheba led the charge to the fence, barking. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Go Sheba!


----------



## Ridgetop

Wonderful picture.  That is one to print and give a copy to DD and DSIL!  

Anatolian puppies are not very aggressive.  They watch and learn from the older dogs.  They are very playful with the older dogs, but are submissive to them.  They gradually become more assertive as they age.  They seem to know that they can't defend much at their age and are sensible enough not to indulge in behaviors that would otherwise get themselves hurt or killed.  As they grow, they do offer backup to the older dogs but often back off from serious fights.  This is a good thing since adult Anatolians do not want puppies getting in their way when they are defending from a predator.  It seems to be an LGD characteristic since young LGDs faced with larger predators, or outnumbered, will use play behavior to entice the predator or threat away from the flock instead of attacking and getting injured by a larger or more numerous threat.  Very smart dogs.      

LOL  I wish human teens would be that sensible judging from some of the stories with which my adult sons are now seeing fit to regale me!


----------



## Baymule

The little stinker had me up at 2:58 AM to go outside to pee and poop. Then she wanted to play! Uhhh nope!


----------



## Ridgetop

Is the honeymoon over?


----------



## Ridgetop

Time to be in the barn pen all night?


----------



## Baymule

LOL No the honeymoon isn't over. She is still my darling. Sentry is the babysitter. She growls fiercely, barks and bites him, usually a back leg. He just flops over and lets her have at it. He bites her, it is a great game for them both.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba is growing like a weed, she is almost as tall as Sentry. It further illustrates the difference between a poorly bred dog and a well bred dog. Neither one of them care, they are buddies and one of them will be losing his num-nums to prevent his ever passing on his genetic faults. 

Sheba "talks". She says ROOOOO and ARRAAAWW and yips little barks. She makes us laugh and has brought us great joy. She is gaining confidence with the sheep and behaves herself well with them. Wish the cranky ewes would behave as well as she does. She is highly intelligent and I am slowly leading her in the direction I want her to go in. She loves to play with the boys and darts in and out ROOOOOing and ARRAAAWWing and barking at them. Sheba rules. 

Paris is friendly-sorta-at the fence. They will never be friends. Paris hates other female dogs and I know her to be a killer of cats, possums, snakes and anything she doesn't like-which is just about everything except chickens and sheep. Sheba wouldn't stand a chance with her clumsy lanky puppy body and tiny puppy teeth. Indeed, as she grows older, I will still never let them be together-it would be a fight and I don't care how "nice" Paris can be at times, she is just a mean b!tch. Paris even turns on the boys when she can't catch the garbage truck going down the road on the other side of "her" fence. She piles into them out of frustration and woe to them if another dog is outside the fence. She still loves Sentry and they play well together. Totally bumfuzzeling to me why she loves him and hates everyone else. Go figure. 

Sheba still sleeps in the house at night, but is spending less and less time in the house. In about a week or two, I will set her up with Sentry for a companion and she can become a guard dog. Right now she is asleep at my feet. She likes to be a close to me as she can. She often lays on my feet while I am cooking, but I have to move, so I just step over her. LOL 

Sheba is a fantastic dog, we love her. This will be an interesting next couple of years as she grows and matures into the farm partner she will become.


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> She still loves Sentry and they play well together. Totally bumfuzzeling to me why she loves him and hates everyone else. Go figure.



Could be, sensing his weakness in the hips,  she's not threatened by him due to his disability?  I bet she doesn't play as hard with him as she does with the other dogs.  

Blue was poorly bred also and also has hip problems like Sentry, which is why I could buy him for $50, so we'll never be breeding Blue.   I don't think he could really protect himself or the sheep in a fight with a coyote pack, though his presence helps to protect.   Oh, he would TRY to protect, but I think the coyotes would sense his weakness also.   Good thing our 'yote population are not very aggressive, nor are the bears....they are too scared of humans to get too bold here.  

Got any new pics of Sheba?  I bet she's growing like a weed!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like, with your guidance, she's going to be a really good guardian!  Thrilled for you both!!

And yes - we need pics


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> which is just about everything except chickens and sheep.


And you and BJ!


----------



## Baymule

Beekissed said:


> Could be, sensing his weakness in the hips,  she's not threatened by him due to his disability?  I bet she doesn't play as hard with him as she does with the other dogs.


She will trash him just as hard as she trashes the other boys. For whatever reason, she loves him. She only wants to play with the boys for a short time, then she is ready to go home. If I'm not out there to take her back to her backyard and side pasture, she will dig out. It's her way-always. 

Sheba and the boys were in the front pasture as we cleaned fence row across the front in the other pasture across the driveway. Sheba barked her displeasure at us. A neighbor kid that was helping us said, "Sheba doesn't have a puppy bark anymore, she's barking like a BIG DOG!"   When I opened the gate and let the dogs out, they ran to the house, I got hay for the sheep and Sheba stayed right with me. She didn't go to the house until I did. Now we have a bunch of dog rugs, sleeping off the heat.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> She didn't go to the house until I did.


She loves you!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> She loves you!


Yes she does. BJ is in charge of feeding the dogs. He goes through his routine with them, feeding them in their certain spots, catering to their idiosyncrasies. Sheba eats under the table, Sentry next to the table, Trip eats on the porch, Carson goes under the porch until Sentry goes outside, then he comes in to eat at the end of the bar.  Paris eats in her backyard, but won't eat if she hears thunder. If Sheba runs ahead of me to the house, she keeps looking back to see if I am coming too. If I stop, she runs back to me, so I have to walk her to the house. BJ can call until he is blue in the face, but I have to walk her to the house. LOL LOL 

But she does love BJ if he has potato chips or Cheetos.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Heck, I'd love him too for some salt and vinegar potato chips (with a beer)!  My crew know who the boss is - and it's not necessarily the guy who feeds 'em.  But, I do appreciate DH's help!


----------



## Beekissed

Your dogs are spoiled rotten, Bay!


----------



## Baymule

I took pictures! Sheba and Sentry were in the pasture with Ringo and a couple of ewes, checking things out. 






Sheba and Sentry in the Sheep barn, playing bite face. Doesn’t she look fierce!


----------



## Beekissed

She does look fierce!     I'd love for Sheba and Charlie to have a play date....they are so similar in looks, size and behavior it isn't funny.   Charlie plays rough....really rough.  Blue tries to be more gentle with her because she's smaller, but those needle teeth of hers drives him to be rougher with her sometimes just to settle her down.   She plays dirty also, much like the rest of us ladies, and goes for his tender bits...maybe because she's short enough to be down there anyway, so might as well grab some skin as she goes along.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL - you don't want to run into that in a dark alley!  Daughter of Cujo!


----------



## chickens really

What an awesome diary of Sheba.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Very happy you have another dog Bay, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Baymule

The past few days, Sheba and Sentry have been with Ringo and his two ewes. Sheba has done well. Both dogs are hard to see, their tawny coloring blends well with the dead stubble of the rye grass. I slip up and look for the dogs, They are laying in the shade, watching.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba is still a puppy, but is definitely the ringleader. This makes several mornings in a row that she has led Sentry and Carson in for a breakfast snack. She comes up on the porch, scratches at the windows or the door, talking ROOOOOOO ROOOOOO and  ARRRRRAAWWWW! I open the door, the trio comes in and eats a snack of dry dog food. They only get the home canned stuff over their kibble at night. Right now they are sprawled out in the floor for a nap. Then they will wake up and go back outside. Trip is on the porch napping. Since i close the sheep up at night, the dogs have the run of the yard and Pasture #1. Paris has the back yard and side pasture that goes up to the sheep barn, so the sheep are covered. 

Sheba already knows what I am saying when I ask her, "Where are the boys?"


----------



## Baymule

Sheba has gotten in trouble twice now for chewing up things on the porch. A few days ago I caught her having a real good time with 3 new rolls of weed cloth. Correction consisted of me launching the rolls at her while she screamed bloody murder, running from one end of the porch to the other while I screamed back at her. Lesson learned. Weed cloth rolls are evil. 

This morning a chewed up box and newspapers greeted us. This time I closed the porch door. NO ESCAPE. Heh, heh, heh.... rubbing hands together......... I blew up on her, she screamed like I was pulling toenails. I caught her by the collar, dragging her to the scene of the crime. There was a convenient plastic bag, so I lambasted the floor with it and a few noisy wallops on her too. I let her go, she looked for somewhere to hide, to no avail. COME! Uhhhhhh..... oh hell no! Mom is MAD AT ME! I went and got her, backed off a foot, COME! Hanging head low, totally submissive posture she came to me. I petted and reassured her. We did this over and over until she would come to me from the far end of the porch. I even stood in the midst of the carnage and she came to me. Getting the results I wanted, I sat down, opened my arms and Sheba laid across my lap while I loved on her. Friends again! 

BJ watched through the window. He asked me why did I punish her, then love on her like everything was ok. I told him because I end on a positive. Yes she got in trouble, yes she will remember it. But I want the last thing she remembers to be something positive so she knows I am still her safe place. 

Just for good measure, while I was on my rant, I slapped the bag of birdseed, yelling MINE!!! Just in case she’s thinking about it. BWA-HA-HA-HA!!

I have more diabolical plans for Miss Sheba. In the coming weeks she and Sentry will have a couple of ewes to guard and she will transition to full time outside. There will still be the mad rush to the house to eat, the dogs enjoy that and so does BJ.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL - puppy abuse!!   Sounds like just what she needed to get it through her head!  Puppies- they do love to chew...gee whiz!  

Cowboy used to tear up a plastic water bottle in about 10 minutes until I got scared to give 'em to him thinking he might just start swallowing 'em whole!

Can't wait to hear how she does going into full-time working mode!  I think Sentry will be a good teacher.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba stayed out in the rain for a bit, then wanted in. Trip the scaredy dog, afraid of thunder monsters, is soaking up love and attention from the little girls, Sheba wanted some too. Both are now napping on the floor. Dogs sure have a hard life!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Dogs sure have a hard life!


Not the ones at your house, lol!


----------



## Baymule

New pictures of Sheba. She has grown! She is as tall if not taller than Sentry now. We love this bundle of personality in a dog suit. 

I have a chair in pasture #1 by the Sheep barn. I sit down and get lots of dog hugs. Sheba obviously wants a hug! 






Sheba is finally big enough that the ewes don’t beat her up like they did. I had to limit her time and be close by to keep the girls from being bullies. She enjoys her time with the ewes and her buddy, Sentry. She is not afraid any more and has gained confidence. I love this picture, she is totally relaxed in the warm sunshine, with the ewes. 





Dogs are fed, been outside to make their rounds, Sheba and Sentry asked to come back in. We have Anatolian dog rugs.


----------



## Beekissed

Bay, she is just one gorgeous dog!  I love how her mask covers her face...gives her such a serious look.   She's going to be huge, isn't she?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She looks wonderful!  Glad she's growing into her job - and your chair, lol!!


----------



## Mini Horses

With that mask, she's CV-19 ready!    😁   It does give her a serious look, though. I love her colorings.  I want one of those!


----------



## farmerjan

I am so glad that she is working out so well for you.  And being the buddy/backup that Sentry needs.  It was really meant to be....


----------



## Baymule

Today I moved the sheep across the driveway to pasture #2. I just put some feed in a tub, calling Sheep! Sheep! Sheep! Open the gate and they RUN to the pasture. Sentry usually comes too, but I have to go get Sheba.

This morning Sheba, Sentry, Trip and Carson ran ahead of me to the barn, but ran into pasture #1. I closed the gate to keep the Sheep out. Sheba asked to come out so I opened the gate for her. Then I opened the gate to the sheep barn and they ran to the other pasture. Sheba went too! All by herself! Then she ran around the pasture to check things out, just like she is supposed to! It was one of those WOW!! Moments. I was so proud of her.

Then I went back, opened the gate for the dogs and Sentry ran to pasture 2. I let him in and finished my chores.

There is a mound of dirt in the trees that Sheba claims as her own. That’s where she always is. Sentry will move around to keep them all in his sight. We left mid morning and for the first time, Sheba was where she could watch the sheep! She and Sentry were working together! We are proud of both of them.


----------



## Bruce

What a great happening!


----------



## Mini Horses

My goodness she is G R O W I N G --- lovely girl.   😁 

Sounds like Sentry is working with/adapting to his his issues.   Does he seem to be reasonably comfortable with his efforts?    

Sheba is a beautiful girl.   She could come to VA any day!


----------



## farmerjan

So glad that Sheba is growing and developing into such an animal smart dog.  That is great that she and Sentry are working together.  It may take some of the pressure off him as she is the "young one" that can go check things out and he can lay and watch.  Hopefully this will help him to have a longer time with you, if he is not having to feel like he has to do it all.  
I cannot believe how big she has gotten either!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Sheba is an awesome girl, we love her madly. She talks to us, ROOOO! and RAAWWLLL! and some yips and barks. Jealous, she bites and growls at the boys when they come up for attention. Sentry will just hit the ground and she gnaws on his legs, bites his neck and tail. He adores her. 

Sentry has come a long way since his hip surgery. He had an impacted anal gland that we thought was his hip popping out. It was a big hard knot. We took him to the vet, thinking we were going to have to put him down. It was curbside, we weren't allowed inside, his X-ray showed that his hip was ok, we took him home. 2 days later, it ruptured, we went back to the vet. They did a minor surgery, cleaned him all up and he healed up. he started using that leg, running and playing. He has a time getting up sometimes, but has adapted well. No laying around and watching for him! LOL 

Sentry has made one hell of a dog. We have said it many times and I will say it again. Sentry was meant to be our dog. 

Sentry is training Sheba and doing a great job. They are making a great team. We are proud of both of them. Sheba is already as big as  Sentry, if not a little bigger. She is going to be a big girl. Beautiful and brilliant smart. Stubborn, independent and recognizes me as the Alpha Dog. She rules over the boys and barks at Paris through the fence. Dumb thing to do! When Sheba and Sentry are "working", I give Paris the run from her safe back yard through the sheep barn up to the front fence. Today I put Carson and Trip in with her and they all played. I make sure to keep the two Divas separated. 

Sheba is growing into what we believe will be the best and smartest dog we have ever had. We love Sheba!


----------



## Mini Horses

You are correct -- Sentry will help train Sheba -- They will make a team (assuming he's lost his gonads).   Yeah, those two divas will need to be kept apart!   I believe it will take some pressure from Sentry as can bark and feel she will back him to the hilt!    I may well extend his years of activity.  They can sense each ones strengths & weaknesses.  Good team!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sheba sounds like she's growing into herself!  So glad Sentry was able to stick around and help train her.  Gonna have to call them The Dynamic Duo!!


----------



## Baymule

Sentry hasn't lost his nuts yet, but he will. I like the dogs to be 2 years old, to attain their full growth and they need those hormones for that. With his problems, I figure he need those hormones even more. I am a believer in spay and neuter, especially for dogs that are excellent dogs, but sub par for breeding. I certainly don't want to pass on Sentry's problems to any puppies!


----------



## Baymule

It has been raining today. Sheep were in their barn, dogs wanted in, why not. I was cooking supper and snapped this picture. 

I don’t mean to disturb you but I really need to get to the kitchen sink!


----------



## Baymule

Sentry and Sheba are working this morning. She is really taking her job seriously. I’m loving it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She looks right at home with the sheep!  Sometimes it takes 'em a minute to figure it out, lol.  You've done a great job with her!


----------



## Beekissed

They are such a beautiful pair!!!  They look so serious when they work, don't they?


----------



## Baymule

Sheba is getting so big. She's such a beautiful gal. When I let her in the house in the evenings to be fed, she goes directly to BJ's recliner to stick her nose on his arm so he can pet her. One evening he was in the bathroom, she got VERY concerned until she found him.


----------



## Bruce

Good thing he isn't "unscented"!


----------



## Baymule

A ewe had twins October 18, Sheba was enchanted. I never jug my ewes, but her first was a single and Domino just wasn’t getting it that she had two. As long as she had one, she ignored the other one bleating for her. I didn’t hear that low rumble from her, like ewes do when talking to their lambs. So I closed her up with her lambs. 

I let Sheba and Sentry in with Domino and her lambs. Sheba discovered baby lamb poop! Dog treat! Both dogs snuffed through the hay for lamb poop. Domino decided she liked her babies enough to butt the dogs a warning, so I put them out. 

Sheba remained outside the jug, staring intently at the lambs. Did they awaken her guardian instincts! Were they new play toys? I didn’t know. I wondered what she would do if left unsupervised. Sheba even dug in as far as she could reach, dragging lamb poop to her. I filled in the hole. 

Yesterday afternoon I went to do chores. I went in Sheba and Sentry’s pasture. I alway go in and love on them before we go to the house to feed them. Sheba talks, Rooooo! Raawww! She is so funny. I heard something, very faint. I stopped, cocking my head like a dog, listening. I heard it again. I checked Domino and her lambs. The ram lamb was outside the jug. Sheba had dug a big hole in her quest for lamb poop and the little guy had gotten out. 

There was my answer. The lamb was not mauled, slobbered on or played with. Good girl Sheba. Bad girl for digging the hole, but good girl for not chewing on the lamb.


----------



## Mini Horses

Love the spotted lambs.  Which is a ewe -- mostly black?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> but good girl for not chewing on the lamb


Well what did you expect, it wasn't chicken fried! 
BTW, I got some lamb loin chops at the farmer's market Saturday. I did NOT chicken fry them! I also didn't share them, too expensive to waste on people who don't appreciate lamb.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> There was my answer. The lamb was not mauled, slobbered on or played with. Good girl Sheba. Bad girl for digging the hole, but good girl for not chewing on the lamb.


Can't blame a gal for trying to get some more yummy turd nuggets, lol!  Glad it ended well.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Love the spotted lambs.  Which is a ewe -- mostly black?


Ewe lamb is mostly white with cute black nose.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba is turning out to be the dog that stays with the sheep while the other dog-Sentry-runs out to greet danger. The dogs love to run up to the front fence to chase away trucks, tractors, people on 4 wheelers, people walking, etc. Sheba likes to do that too, but since the lambs have been born, she mostly stays close to them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good girl, Sheba!


----------



## Bruce

Given Sentry's hips, I think they should talk it over and switch jobs.


----------



## Mini Horses

I like the idea -- suspect that will happen by their own devices should it come to that.  Dogs are far more acknowledging of "needs" than we think.    Actually, many animals are.  Horses often help one another when hearing and vision fail a friend.   I've seen it happen.

But, with dog "teams" generally one does the alert while the other keeps the livestock "in house".  Should danger truly get into the fence, well, things happen.  Like a goalie in a hockey match...get near the goal and they attack viciously.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday I put Sentry and Sheba in the garden with the pullets out. Last time I did that, they almost killed 2. I rolled up a paper Feed bag and beat the crap out of them both until they were screaming. 

They weren’t enthusiastic about returning to the scene of their previous crime. I showed them the bag and slapped it to get my point across. It took me several hours to butcher 6 big Cornish Cross. During that time, both dogs utterly ignored the pullets. The pullets finally came out of hiding in the tomato trellis and started pecking and fluttering around. Neither dog barely gave them a glance. Progress!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Smart dogs!


----------



## Baymule

I put them back in there today while a neighbor and I butchered 10 chickens. Poor dogs. They were expecting a paper bag beating.


----------



## Baymule

Because of the rainy, cold, drizzly day, I felt sorry for Sentry and Sheba in their pasture and let them out. They do have shelter they can get under a part of the barn. So where are the dogs? Sentry, Trip and Carson are on the porch, snug in the dog beds. Sheba? At the gate to the Sheep lot and barn, in the drizzling cold. Her dedication blows me away.


----------



## Baymule

Robert and Sharon came over at noon, Robert opened the gate, closed it and walked to the house. Sheba stood her post and barked at him. BJ's therapist came at 12:30 and I walked to the gate to let him in. Sheba decided she had enough of guard duty and followed me to the house. When the therapist got out of his car, Sentry growled at him. That's why I went to the gate. We sent him a text this morning telling him that the dogs were out and NOT to open the gate or get out of his car until I was there to walk him to the door. Trip, Sheba and Carson were friendly, but not Sentry. The therapist thought the dogs were awesome and took pictures of them to show his wife.


----------



## Baymule

Pasture #2 showed a little growth so I let the sheep in to graze. For Sheba, this was the first time to be in a field with baby lambs. I kept checking on her, but I had the pressure canner going. So I sat where I could see part of the field. Check canner, ease out door, slip up close enough to spot the dogs, watch, go back to check canner, repeat. About an hour later Sheba finally got bored. She approached the lambs, they moved away, she followed. They ran to momma, Sheba broke into a half run. By that time I was halfway there, grabbed a paper Feed sack, yelled SHEBA NO! And I was in the gate. I beat the sack against my leg while I scolded. Instead of that blank look I normally get, she rolled over and squinted her eyes. A first!! Breakthrough! I finally reached her! 

Sentry had never left his spot where he was on guard and he was trying real hard to show me that he was being a good boy. I wanted to laugh. I called him and he ran to me, delighted that he wasn’t in trouble. LOL LOL Sheba poked the back of my leg with her nose and I petted her. Then we walked around while I praised them both. We made progress today.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The therapist thought the dogs were awesome and took pictures of them to show his wife.


They ARE awesome!


----------



## Baymule

After chores this morning I fixed us a frittata for brunch.
You have food?




I’ll try getting closer..... I know you see me!





What? Go lay down? I’m sure you aren’t talking to ME! But just to make sure, I’ll just peek from back here....





How about if I nudge your elbow from this side?





BJ saved her a couple of bites, she worked on him for those bites! He always  gives her treats and laughs at her antics. How can anybody look at that face and not laugh? Of course she gets a bite! She doesn’t beg from me, only him. I teach Sheba manners, BJ teaches Sheba to be an endearing beggar.  We love this spoiled rotten dog.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I think Sheba has his number, lol!  But, you're right...how can you not give in to that face!


----------



## Bruce

DW's cat will get in her lap at the table and try to get food off the plate. Me, I'd put her on the floor if she did that to me (has never tried) but DW just keeps pushing her face away from the dish. Of all the odd things she likes French Toast and yes, like BJ, DW saves her a bit.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry, animals are not allowed at the table or where I am eating.  As a kid, to not promote any feeding from the table, all animals were not allowed in the kitchen, where the table was.  They always got leftovers etc in their bowls after the meal was over.  And they were always fed BEFORE we ate.... all animals got their meals, feeding, before we ate.  That was a rule as a kid growing up.  They had no choice since they were caged, in a pen, in a stall, whatever.  They got fed and taken care of before we were fed. Their needs were seen to first. 
I try to still follow that.  Different with those out on pasture, and sometimes it is not practical to go 5 miles away to feed then come back to eat then go back up there.... but overall, I try to see to it that they are taken care of first if at all possible.  Living at the same place will make it easier with the chickens now.  But they can be "fed ahead" so that they have it in front of them and such like that with the other animals having hay all the time and such.  
y white german shepherd did not ever beg and I would not have allowed it.  She knew that I would share, but that her dish was where she ate and that the table was not her place.  She was my shadow for over 8 years and I would take her any/everywhere with me.


----------



## Baymule

I tell her no, she gives up. BJ tells her no, she ignores it and continues to stare. She knows he doesn’t mean it. I’m the Alpha, I rule.


----------



## thistlebloom

Well, Sheba does have a pretty cute expression. Kind of like, 'I know this is against The Rules, but I'm an exception right?' Lol.

Our dogs are outdoor dogs, except for portions of the day in the winter, when I'm inside too. When indoors they know to stay on their beds. Wren is inside right now enjoying her position. Larka got too hot and asked to go out. Not too cold out today, 40ish but blustery.
I know what Jan is saying, I can't enjoy a meal either if the animals are waiting on feed. I'd much rather get them taken care of first and eat late so I can take my time and enjoy it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I think she's showing great restraint, lol!  She's not in his lap or hanging her head over the chair.  Dogs are sure smart enough to know what they can and can not get away with!


----------



## Baymule

Our dogs are mainly outside. Different ones come at different times. Sheba is a little more spoiled. That face.......


----------



## Baymule

Just so y'all know, it was  _brunch_ because I had already gone outside and took care of all the animals.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh @Baymule , I didn't mean that you were eating first before the animals so they had to "wait"  .... I meant it that the animals were not sitting there "begging" or making us feel guilty about eating in front of them making them wait..... just that if they were fed first, they had no legit reason to sit and beg because it wasn't like they were being "neglected".. I know that you take care of your animals.... I mean,  really,  they look so starved and under nourished and neglected......


----------



## Baymule

Today is a beautiful day. Sheba wants to be where she can see every thing!


----------



## Baymule

I have twin lambs, 2 1/2 months old. Weaned the ram lamb, so feeding him is not a problem, he’s by himself. I was creep feeding them, but as they grew, I had to move the slats wider to give them access. I have two smaller ewes that could squeeze their stupid selves just past their shoulders in the creep feeder. Of course they got stuck and I had to get the cordless drill to unscrew the slats to get them out. I closed it up. Poor little ewe lamb was hungry, couldn’t get a bite of feed from the greedy ewes and she bleated pitilessly. So I put her in a pen to feed her.

Sheba wanted in too! I sat in the hay, leaned up against the fence and petted the lamb. Sheba thought it an excellent opportunity to wallow all over me, lay on my legs, sniff the lamb and just be Sheba.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH my gosh - she's a big ol' goofball!


----------



## thistlebloom

Sweet Sheba!


----------



## Baymule

Sheba is such a hoot. Soooo much personality!


----------



## farmerjan

They have worked out together so well.  She is such a sweet good dog for you.  I am thinking that if I ever get this place fenced, that an anatolian is the way to go.  Since I really have always been a German Shepherd dog person,  that  maybe a GP for personal company/protection,,,  and an anatolian for LGD.....


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> I have twin lambs, 2 1/2 months old. Weaned the ram lamb, so feeding him is not a problem, he’s by himself. I was creep feeding them, but as they grew, I had to move the slats wider to give them access. I have two smaller ewes that could squeeze their stupid selves just past their shoulders in the creep feeder. Of course they got stuck and I had to get the cordless drill to unscrew the slats to get them out. I closed it up. Poor little ewe lamb was hungry, couldn’t get a bite of feed from the greedy ewes and she bleated pitilessly. So I put her in a pen to feed her.
> 
> Sheba wanted in too! I sat in the hay, leaned up against the fence and petted the lamb. Sheba thought it an excellent opportunity to wallow all over me, lay on my legs, sniff the lamb and just be Sheba.
> 
> View attachment 80078
> 
> View attachment 80079
> 
> View attachment 80080
> 
> View attachment 80081


Personality just shines out of that dog!  She's gorgeous and you can see the intelligence in her eyes.   If that were one of my dogs they'd be eyeballing that feed like Sheba is....and hoping I wouldn't notice.    That first pic needs to be a POW...just hilarious! 

Pretty lamb, Bay.   

When I sit down with my dogs like this I always feel kind of privileged when they see fit to sprawl all over me like that....I love it that they are that comfortable with me.


----------



## Baymule

BJ is ruining my dog!!!! LOL Anatolians aren’t supposed to do tricks!


----------



## Bruce

Bad BJ, Bad!!!!! Go lie down on your bed.

I love the sunshade


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's hilarious!  Maybe I need to send my LGD's up there for some BJ training, lol!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Bad BJ, Bad!!!!! Go lie down on your bed.
> 
> I love the sunshade


Bjs design. He has other talents, mostly involving duct tape.


----------



## Mike CHS

I can get mine to sit but that's about it for the guardians.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I can get mine to sit but that's about it for the guardians.


I can't get Sheba to sit, but look at what she does for BJ!!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe you have to find the proper food motivation?


----------



## Baymule

Sheba transitioned to full time outside dog. She and Sentry have made an awesome team. Last winter we had freakish storms, ice, snow and down to -6 degrees. There was 17 brand new baby lambs, Sheba and Sentry both stepped up to keep the ewes and lambs safe. Each evening Sentry asked to be let in the barn where he kept a respectful distance from the ewes and lambs. Sheba patrolled on the outside of the barn, but had a deep hay bedded nook of the barn to stay warm in. Sheba really wanted to love the newborns, lick them and “help” the ewes. I had to keep her out of the barn and lot while the ewes gave birth or I would have had dog slobbered rejected lambs that the ewes refused to claim. Once the ewes bonded with their babies, it was good training for Sheba to get butted away from the lambs. She learned to love from a short distance. Lol

During one birth, the ewe gave birth right up against the cow panel. So close, yet so far away!





Sheba has grown into her own place. She is a wonderful guardian.

We had her spayed yesterday. Some may agree, some may disagree.  She was starting to show signs of coming into heat. On her previous heats, I kept her in the trailer, taking her out often to potty. I turned her loose  in the fenced garden to run off energy. But it is now deep summer, high humidity and temperatures bumping 100 degrees. There is no way I can lock her up in the trailer no matter where it is parked, it’s just too hot. I have never intended her to have puppies, she has work to do and I don’t want to find GOOD homes for 10 puppies.

Sheba is in the house for her recovery. I slept on the sofa last night. Putting the cone on her last night was a dismal failure. She didn’t understand, she was scared and put her face on my face, miserable. The cone covered both our heads. I took it off. To keep her from licking her tummy, I put a leash on her, looped it on my hand and slept on the sofa. Needless to say, I didn’t get much sleep, probably won’t for the next few nights.

Sheba weighed 91 pounds at 18 months old. She is a beautiful girl and one awesome dog. She is due for TLC and lots of spoiling. She can’t return to work for 12 days. No running, no playing, no working. She will soon be all healed up and back to herself. I know, I’ve been “spayed” too. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule

Sheba is feeling better, she ate last night and drank. She slept better and so did I.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba update. I’m letting her in the side pasture, off leash. She ran today, feeling much better. Then came back to glue herself to my right knee. Lol I leave her in a small lot while I feed and do chores, twice a day. Then I clip the leash on her and we “go walking” with Sentry and the maiden ewes. It makes her happy. Sheba patrols the pasture several rounds, sniffs the sheep and is glad to see Sentry. Two 6 month old rams are in the side pasture and she nuzzles them too. She gets to “work” for a bit and it satisfies her.


----------



## farmerjan

How's the progress?  She ought to be close to being able to go back to her normal life?  Has it been 10 days yet?


----------



## Mini Horses

Getting close. Not there yet....    Just a little vacay.


----------



## Baymule

Today is day 10. Sentry keeps trying to hump her, and she's not having that.  so maybe a couple more days before I turn her loose in the pasture. She stayed outside most of the day today.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba is back to work. Yesterday morning I let her loose, off leash, in her home pasture with Sentry. They played, tusseled, growled, barked and were supremely happy. A guy came riding down the road on a horse and they raced to the front fence to run the fence line and bark. Such fun! A little while later, a guy came by on a bicycle and they raced up to bark again. When I fed them yesterday evening, Sheba Rooo’ed and Rawlll’ed her happiness at me.


----------



## Baymule

Feed Ringo and his ladies, close them up so Ringo doesn’t steal the dog food. Feed Sentry and Sheba, feed rest of sheep, hay and water. Open gate, let Ringo and harem out. Then I sit in a chair so dogs and sheep can come get petted.

Sheba sure knows how to relax! Not a care in the world . 






Tiny needs scratches 





Here comes Ringo. 





Full tummies. Nap time. 





What a nice way to spend an evening.


----------



## Mike CHS

He is such a mean boy.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> He is such a mean boy.


When I feed in the evenings, Ringo and the ewes meet me at the gate yelling their lungs out. Sheba and Sentry meet me at the gate too. Sheba is very vocal and talks. It sounds like BUB BUB BUB ROOOO BUB BUB RAAAWLLL GRRR GRR BUB BUB BUB. She is hysterically funny. I squeeze through the gate, holding back 6 ewes, Ringo and Sheba. Ringo rumbles and swings his head at Sheba. She talks louder and chews his face. She gently bites on his head, he rumbles and she talks. They are so funny. She isn’t afraid of him and he seems to expect her to gnaw on him. Couple of screwballs. LOL


----------



## Baymule

I was packing boxes yesterday, it goes slow. I sat down, talking to my son on the phone. I could see Sheba and Sentry playing, running, chasing and tackling each other. They ran through the sheep, who scattered like quail. Sheep bunched back up, dogs ran and chased, ran through sheep, sheep scattered, until they gave up and just ignored the dogs. 

BUT then Sheba derailed and went after April, the newest addition to the flock. I said bye to my son, off the sofa, out the door yelling at Sheba. Sheba gets this blank, goofy look, totally clueless, WHAT? 

So I put April and a few more ewes in the pen, and Sheba. I was steadily scolding Sheba. Same goofy look. I caught April and Sheba carefully sniffed her face, licked her, I petted them both. I shook my finger at Sheba, light was beginning to dawn. I told her NO! You don’t chase my sheep! MINE! MINE! MINE! I let go of April, she ran. Sheba pricked her ears and looked a little too interested. I scolded, shook my finger, Sheba squinted her eyes and hung her head with as much shame as she could muster up. She flopped  down, eyes squinted. Finally! She understood! She got another round of scolding, then I let her up. I caught April again, called Sheba to me, petted both and praised Sheba. 

This is one stubborn dog. It took 9 months  for her to sit when I fed her. I pushed her butt to the ground, pulling on her collar. Every. Day. She got past the collar part, but still needed my hand on her butt. Sentry provided the perfect example, sitting, wagging his tail, until I said Take it. Sheba? Goofy look. Then one day I said Sit and she did! I nearly fainted. LOL 

Sheba makes me laugh and smile. She is a bundle of personality, a great guard dog, happy and exuberant in her duties. And she’s funny when I have to scold her.


----------



## Bruce

A bit slow that one? Good thing you have patience.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She's a goofball and it looks like you're the perfect person for Sheba!    Anyone else might have given up on her stubborn butt by now - but not you!

They do have their moments.  Yesterday I saw Missy chase a rooster.  WTH?  She's pretty much been awesome forever, so I forgave her (right after I chewed her out), lol.  Musta been something in the air...


----------



## Baymule

Change of weather? Who knows? Dumbbell dogs!  Brilliant smart, but dumbbells. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Last week I was working on the sheep lots I had help. 
What ‘cha doing Mom? 






What’s in the bucket? 





We can help you with that! 





I became aware of an intense stare…..





Sheba wanted attention too! 
Do I have to be a sheep to get petted around here?


----------



## Bruce

Your animals love you Bay!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Your animals love you Bay!


And I love them!


----------



## Baymule

Sheba will be 2 years old in March. Today she passed a test, a ewe lambed in her and Sentry's pasture and both dogs respected the ewe. Sentry always respects the ewe, Sheba wants the baby.  There was no slobbered on confused lamb, the ewe was concerned over both lambs, as she should be, and not stressed one bit over the dogs. The placenta was gone, don't know which dog got that treat. LOL Sheba loves the babies, but has always wanted to lick and claim them as her very own. Today was HUGE, I have no orphan rejected dog licked prospective bottle lamb.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a great good step.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

wooohoo yay sheba


----------



## Baymule

Update on Sheba. It's been a crazy year. BJ died of Covid pneumonia September 20, 2021. I sold the farm in Lindale and moved to son's house on 2 acres in Groveton. Sheba has never liked riding in the truck or car. She would pee and poop, trembling in fear. Moving dogs to son's house was successful, put Trip and Carson inn back seat, camper top on truck, put Sentry and Sheba in the back. She peed but didn't poop, progress. 3 hour trip, let them out and penned Sheba and Sentry with the sheep. Later I walked them around the small pasture and they accepted it like the good dogs they are. That was in February of this year. Closed on new farm July 15, spent weeks working like mad to rehab interior of double wide mobile home and building fence. Finally moved last weekend of August. 

As son and I were loading the sheep in the trailer, Sheba and Sentry were very worried, it was plain to see. So when I opened the back seat door to the truck, they both lost no time jumping in to go wherever I was taking their sheep. 

Son unloaded the sheep and I took Sentry and Sheba around the large field on leashes, repeating "We are HOME" over and over to them. That evening, I did it again, then let them loose the next morning and I walked with them. 

They love their new home, both dogs are doing awesome. Sheba has come into her own. I put them in the sheep night pen in the evenings. I ask if they want to go home and they both run to the gate. 

Sheba and Sentry are so resilient, their world blew up, they lost the only home they had ever known, had to adjust to a smaller place, new things, and both did great. Now they have another home and they are meeting the challenges. 

Sheba has made an awesome guardian and is the first one to bark. Coyotes have been too close for comfort lately, but the sheep are safe. She utterly adores Sentry. I thought I'd move him to guard a new ram a couple of days ago, but Sheba nearly came over the fence, terribly upset that I was taking her buddy. Both will accept being in pens next to each other, but obviously taking Sentry away wasn't going to work. I wound up moving the ram to the front yard under Carson's care LOL LOL. 

I'm so proud of Sheba. When I'm down, I get lots of hugs and soft licky face kisses.    Sheba is wonderful and I'm blessed to have her.


----------



## Finnie

Sheba’s breeder is probably very pleased for Sheba and you.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba loves her sheep!


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Update on Sheba. It's been a crazy year. BJ died of Covid pneumonia September 20, 2021. I sold the farm in Lindale and moved to son's house on 2 acres in Groveton. Sheba has never liked riding in the truck or car. She would pee and poop, trembling in fear. Moving dogs to son's house was successful, put Trip and Carson inn back seat, camper top on truck, put Sentry and Sheba in the back. She peed but didn't poop, progress. 3 hour trip, let them out and penned Sheba and Sentry with the sheep. Later I walked them around the small pasture and they accepted it like the good dogs they are. That was in February of this year. Closed on new farm July 15, spent weeks working like mad to rehab interior of double wide mobile home and building fence. Finally moved last weekend of August.
> 
> As son and I were loading the sheep in the trailer, Sheba and Sentry were very worried, it was plain to see. So when I opened the back seat door to the truck, they both lost no time jumping in to go wherever I was taking their sheep.
> 
> Son unloaded the sheep and I took Sentry and Sheba around the large field on leashes, repeating "We are HOME" over and over to them. That evening, I did it again, then let them loose the next morning and I walked with them.
> 
> They love their new home, both dogs are doing awesome. Sheba has come into her own. I put them in the sheep night pen in the evenings. I ask if they want to go home and they both run to the gate.
> 
> Sheba and Sentry are so resilient, their world blew up, they lost the only home they had ever known, had to adjust to a smaller place, new things, and both did great. Now they have another home and they are meeting the challenges.
> 
> Sheba has made an awesome guardian and is the first one to bark. Coyotes have been too close for comfort lately, but the sheep are safe. She utterly adores Sentry. I thought I'd move him to guard a new ram a couple of days ago, but Sheba nearly came over the fence, terribly upset that I was taking her buddy. Both will accept being in pens next to each other, but obviously taking Sentry away wasn't going to work. I wound up moving the ram to the front yard under Carson's care LOL LOL.
> 
> I'm so proud of Sheba. When I'm down, I get lots of hugs and soft licky face kisses.    Sheba is wonderful and I'm blessed to have her.


There is nothing like the feeling of a great working dog. They are such a great team.


----------



## Baymule

Thank you, she is a special girl.


----------



## Baymule

I got these pictures a couple weeks ago. Sheba is watching her sheep, in between naps!


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I got these pictures a couple weeks ago. Sheba is watching her sheep, in between naps!
> 
> View attachment 93859
> 
> View attachment 93858


Love it! Doing what she was bred for ❤️


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Your grass looks great.  I could take a nap in it, lol.  And Sheba is adorable!


----------



## Baymule

I just took my walker and went outside. I parked it and sat down. I petted Sentry and Sheba through the fence. Sheba rolled over for tummy rubs but I couldn’t reach her. Sentry walked over her to scoop up on some loving and Miss Jealous growled at him.


----------



## Baymule

Anatolian cat! Climbed up on a big log to get a better look at things on a foggy morning. What a goofball dog!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Queen of the hill!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Queen of the hill!


Sometimes Sheba and Sentry lay on the pond dam. It’s too far for my phone to get a picture, but this pile of logs is right up in the front corner by the driveway. That girl is a hot mess!


----------



## Baymule

This dog keeps me laughing. 

Sheba! Get out of there! 

Do you not see all that MUD??? 






Nope, not happening. 





It’s getting dark and she is nestled down in the feed bunk. Sentry is in the same place at the gate. I showed him the deep bedded Quonset hut, petted him and he went back to his spot. It’s going to rain some more. I’m thinking Sheba won’t like laying in a puddle and she’ll go to shelter. Thundering now.


----------



## Baymule

It’s pouring down rain. I bet THAT moved Sheba!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness!  She is a goof - but NOT a dumb goof, lol!  She didn't want to get her twinkle-toes muddy!


----------



## Mini Horses

FEM our goats wouldn't have walked to the feeder!!  Not thru puddles


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Sheba! Get out of there!
> 
> Do you not see all that MUD???


Um, Mom, allt that mud is WHY I'm in here!!!!!


----------

